# Ilsan of Goyang, Korea Images



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Do you know Ilsan or Goyang? I'll post some pix of Ilsan of Goyang from now.

Goyang is a northwest adjacent city of Seoul 
and Ilsan was originally built as a newly-made city inside Goyang city about 15 years ago.
so its name of Ilsan has got more well known and famous than Goyang, although it's just a part of Goyang,.

* data ; Pop of Goyang 0.91million (including Ilsan 0.5milion)

* I've already posted some pix of Ilsan at Seoul Metro Images thread,. but I feel I'd better make the thread of its own now.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

First, You can check the name, Ilsan and Goyang at this map.
Look at northwest of Seoul.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Jeongbalsan-dong, Ilsan, Goyang.
(low-rise residence part)









(pix by EMINEM, naver blog)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

`




















(pix by EMINEM, naver blog)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

snow in Madu-dong, Ilsan, Goyang last week.. 


























(pix by EMINEM, naver blog)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

* Madu-dong and Jeongbalsan-dong are good peaceful low-rise residence area. and the other parts of Ilsan are full of mid-rise (korean-style) apartment buildings, so quite different looking there.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

(pix by EMINEM, naver blog)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

(pix by EMINEM, naver blog)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

(pix by EMINEM, naver blog)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

(pix by EMINEM, naver blog)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

some more pics later. thanx.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

(edited)


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

wow. no way in a million years i would have ever guessed south korea. how picturesque!


----------



## RadioFan (Dec 5, 2005)

Nice scenes!! Ilsan is a well organized city with it's cousin Bundang.
I have expected you should post them here... :colgate:


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

RadioFan said:


> Nice scenes!! Ilsan is a well organized city with it's cousin Bundang.
> I have expected you should post them here... :colgate:


Hi, buddy, RadioFan.. 
very glad to hear you. 
your words are encouraging me in doing this...


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

MNiemann said:


> wow. no way in a million years i would have ever guessed south korea. how picturesque!


thanx good comments.. you're very welcome here.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

I'll post some pix around Hosu Gongwon (Lakeside Park)









(from my other thread 'Seoul Metro Images')


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

another recent pix there by EMINEM.


























(pix by EMINEM, naver blog)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

(pix by EMINEM, naver blog)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

(pix by EMINEM, naver blog)


----------

